# Breathing issues with Mask



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I recentley bought a full over the head mask from spirit that I want to use with my costume this year. It's very creepy and I like the mask alot and paid enough for it. Even tho I did try it on at the store I didnt realize how hard it is to breathe in. It has no holes in the mouth area and only two little holes in the nose. I dont want to make any changes in the mouth area because it will alter the mask since it's rubber laytex. I am going to try to make the holes in the nose a little bigger. Any suggestions or ideas to help breathe better? Anyone else have this kind of problem or and solutions?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I've used foam, like the memory bed stuff, to help bring the mask away from my face for more room which is for easier breathing. If that makes any sense. 

But, masks are always hard to work with. 

I hope you'll able to breathe a little easier soon. *


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

you're going to build up a lot of condensation in the mask with no mouth holes....maybe add a snorkel


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I know I live in Florida and it can be very humid on Halloween. I did think about trying to rig some kind of straw to breath thru somewhat like a snorkle hahaha


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Star Wars Stormtrooper costume (full ABS plastic - looks like the real thing). It gets hot in there. I rigged up a small computer case fan to a 9V battery with a switch on it. This keeps air flowing in through the few nose holes on it. 

Here's a video someone made showing the set up:

YouTube - How to Add a Fan to a Helmet or Mask


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife's mask has the same issue, and we live in Houston where it also can be hot and humid during Halloween. I was going to take an X-acto knife and open the nose area up a little, and probably the mouth area too, then cover the mouth opening with black scrim so people can't see her mouth but air can flow through. My concern, though, is what to use to glue the scrim to the latex. My first thought is rubber cement. I was going to practice on one of my son's old masks.

I also may use The Red Hallows' suggestion about foam. Wackchimp's fan idea would be great, but her mask has no room for one.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

Demon Dog said:


> My wife's mask has the same issue, and we live in Houston where it also can be hot and humid during Halloween. I was going to take an X-acto knife and open the nose area up a little, and probably the mouth area too, then cover the mouth opening with black scrim so people can't see her mouth but air can flow through. My concern, though, is what to use to glue the scrim to the latex. My first thought is rubber cement. I was going to practice on one of my son's old masks.
> 
> I also may use The Red Hallows' suggestion about foam. Wackchimp's fan idea would be great, but her mask has no room for one.


Be careful. Rubber cement is very toxic to breathe. It's ok once it's totally cured but when you use it do it in a well ventilated area.
I wouldn't use it near the mouth.. I'd try something safer, like elmers glue.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I took the advice of one of the posts above and took a breathing tube from a sleep apnea machine and ran it under my mask and out behind my head like a snorkle works like a charm can breath really well now.


----------

